# Compatibility Question?



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Would Red Cherry Shrimps + Red Crystal Shrimps and Khuli Loach stay and breed together without harming one another?

Please advise.

Cheers,


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

RCS will outbreed CRS and Loaches are not the most baby shrimp friendly.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

rcs and crs will breed together, but if you put in kuhli's, you ruin most chances of babies coming in and growing up


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

dchow said:


> RCS will outbreed CRS and Loaches are not the most baby shrimp friendly.


+1 on this. RCS will outbreed CRS all day.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> rcs and crs will breed together, but if you put in kuhli's, you ruin most chances of babies coming in and growing up


If you put a lot of cover like a lot of drift wood and plants like moss for shrimps to hide under you will have chance of seeing babies. My RCS and CRS are together with neon, rummy nose tetras, guppies and cherry barbs but I have a lot of plants and drift wood and it took 3months for my RCS to breed. And I also agree that RCS will outrun CRS. This is what happening with my shrimps now.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Khuli loaches would not be safe for baby or juvenile shrimp. 

Cherry shrimp and red crystal shrimp will not interbreed but they require different temperatures to thrive and there is the competition for food as well. 

I would consider crystal red shrimp to have a lower acidity preference as well as a lower tank temperature to be optimal (24-25degrees).


----------

